# When to take Southern Utah Canyon Trip?



## billwright1 (Jul 16, 2012)

When is the best tine to take a driving tour of the Southen Utah canyons? It looks like July and August would be pretty hot. I think I had heard that Sept was the best time, but that looks hot also. What about April or May? Too cold?
I know I will need some hotel time to see all that I want to, but what timeshares would be good bases for some of the canyon trips?

Thanks
Bill


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 16, 2012)

The elevation of the parks in Southern Utah varies, and the weather can be changeable.  So there is no perfect time to see them.  May and June are more mild, as is September.  April and October are likely to be stormy and colder.  July and August can get hot, but it depends on what you're doing during the daytime.  If you're driving around in a car with air conditioning, getting out occasionally to view something or take a short hike, most any of those months will be fine.  If you're hiking lengthy trails and climbing around among the hoodoos, then you're likely to get warm no matter when you go.  I'd schedule the trip when you feel you'd get the most from it based on your activity level, and have fun.  

For me, July and August are out, but not because of weather.  (I avoid them because of the crowds of tourists.  There are loads of people who can only visit during Summer, and the parks can get pretty crowded then.)  The middle of September is my favorite time to visit Utah, hoping the weather holds.

Dave


----------



## Darlene (Jul 17, 2012)

All the slot canyons in Southern Utah are closed right now due to all the rain. That would be narrow canyons, like at Zions' National Park, where rain could produce a large amount of water in the canyon that could possible drown hikers. 
The best time to come is in early October and  late April. Go to weather.com to look at the daily temp. averages, and find what you like. 
Darlene


----------



## Gramma5 (Jul 17, 2012)

We went in mid Sept. and the weather was great. We toured the National Parks in Utah, Colorado, New Mexico etc. We took 30 days and it was amazing. Be sure to do the slot canyons ..they are incredible and the pictures we took look fabulous. Have a great trip!


----------



## billwright1 (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks all for the helpful information


----------



## billwright1 (Aug 17, 2012)

*Motels*

Can anyone tell me if I wowuld need to reserve motels ahead of time in a May visit to Southern Utah?
We are staying a week in St George and then driving to some of the other parks. It is difficult to plan since we don't kow how much time we would want to spend at each.
Thanks


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 17, 2012)

I will be in St George, staying at the Worldmark for 2 nights only.  In about 2 1/2 weeks time.  So I can let you know my experience then. 

I am in Vegas for other days of my stay. 

I hope that the rains stop and I can get into the canyons I want to.


----------



## Margariet (Aug 17, 2012)

We have been to the area a few times and stayed in the WorldMark St George as well. St George is good for Zion, Snow Canyon, and the north part of the Grand Canyon. The area is very nice and the accommodation was quite good, although we were out most of the time.

Another time we went to Brian Head which was amazing. Brian Heas was better for Bryce, much nearer than St George, and for Cedar Breaks.

And we went to the Wyndham in Flagstaff which was a good position for the southern part of the Grand Canyon, the Petrified Forest and Page with Antelope Canyon. We traveled to Monument Valley and the Arches in between timeshare weeks or stayed a night over. It is a magnificent area to travel.

We always traveled in the area in October and early November. The weather was great, still warm and good Fall colors. In Brian Head we had unexpectedly early snow but it gave us a wonderful landscape!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 17, 2012)

We just visited Bryce Canyon over the July 4th week and really enjoyed it.  It was around 100 in Las Vegas, but only around 80-83 at Bryce.  We hiked part of the canyon and the tempurature didn't bother us.  Depends what you are used to.  The crowds didn't seem that bad either.

We have now visited Zion and Bryce and some day will spend more time so we can see the other parts of the entire region. Beautiful scenery.


----------



## talkamotta (Aug 17, 2012)

Margariet said:


> We have been to the area a few times and stayed in the WorldMark St George as well. St George is good for Zion, Snow Canyon, and the north part of the Grand Canyon. The area is very nice and the accommodation was quite good, although we were out most of the time.
> 
> Another time we went to Brian Head which was amazing. Brian Heas was better for Bryce, much nearer than St George, and for Cedar Breaks.
> 
> ...




Its hard to do everything unless you have multiple weeks.  Flagstaff area can be jammed pack for a week's time but you get a good idea.  Stayed at Brian Head for Utah canyons (not Moab area) and that was a busy week.  

No matter how much you plan you will just want to come back, so thats what we do.  Camped in Bryce in a tent for 3 days and didnt see everything. 

I would pick September,  we like traveling when kids are in school and crowds are lower.  Utah has fall break in October and its just long enough for everyone to head south.


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 17, 2012)

billwright1 said:


> Can anyone tell me if I wowuld need to reserve motels ahead of time in a May visit to Southern Utah?
> We are staying a week in St George and then driving to some of the other parks. It is difficult to plan since we don't kow how much time we would want to spend at each.
> Thanks


Try calling the motels and ask how booked they are for the times you may be there.  DH and I did a driving trip during mid-July one year and had no problems.  We just drove where we wanted to go until it was time to find a place to sleep. We didn't always get the nicer motels but we did find places to stay.  It was about 11 years ago and I can't remember where we stayed.  You can also try B&Bs but expect to pay more for them.


----------



## DonM (Aug 18, 2012)

We went in late April- couldn't have been better weather!!!


----------



## Darlene (Aug 21, 2012)

I can't remember when the St. George marathon is, but you can look it up. It's impossible to get a room that weekend.


----------

